# WIN a spot in the Benross Be Our Tour Pro event



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning all, apologies for yet another sticky... this one's worth it though

We have one spot available for a GM reader/forumer to play in the Benross Be Our Tour Pro event that is being held at West Hill GC on October 2nd and 3rd

For anyone who wants to know what the inaugural 2013 event was like I'm sure Swinger will be along to recap on what a fantastic time he had... but it includes a full set of custom fitted Benross clubs, a practice round at West Hill on October 2nd, dinner, drinks, carousing and an overnight stay at the excellent Brooklands Hotel, a helicopter transfer to the course and the final itself on October 3rd.

Click on the link below to check out the video on the event and throw your hat in the ring! Closing date is August 31

I will look forward to seeing the winner at the bar of the Brooklands Hotel!

http://www.benrossgolf.com/tourpro/golfmonthly


----------



## Rooter (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks amazing! last year looked fab! i entered ages and ages ago when benross launched it with registering your benross product.

go team Bomross! 

Mike, will Austin Powers be there? he is a top bloke!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 6, 2014)

Saw the link on twitter earlier in the week so entry submitted.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Looks amazing! last year looked fab! i entered ages and ages ago when benross launched it with registering your benross product.

go team Bomross! 

Mike, will Austin Powers be there? he is a top bloke!
		
Click to expand...

Austin Powers, aka Scotty Nightingale will indeed be in the house. Proper golf industry legend and a very decent player


----------



## Rooter (Aug 6, 2014)

MikeH said:



			Austin Powers, aka Scotty Nightingale will indeed be in the house. Proper golf industry legend and a very decent player
		
Click to expand...

he is a really nice guy, spooky double for Austin! I will wager he is a hoot after a few jagerbombs!


----------



## Curls (Aug 6, 2014)

Hat - ring - pray - attempt sleep - pray.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2014)

Saw this one a while back and threw my hat in the ring. This is an opportunity well beyond my means and an experience not to be missed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2014)

I have entered too.
Would love to play just to see if I can handle the pressure.
If my tee shot at Hillside on the first is anything to go by,i cant.


----------



## Swinger (Aug 6, 2014)

It really was a great couple of days guys so I would get your entry in. It looks like the Benross Team are going to make even better this year and they really do pull out all the stops to make you feel pretty special! 

It's hard to pick any real highlights from last year as it was non stop fun for the whole two days last year.

Pulling up on the 18th of a top notch and highly regarded golf course in a helicopter is definitely an amazing feeling! Mike might even make it this year!! 
The Brooklands hotel is a cracking venue, the food and refreshments are not easily forgotten! 

Best of luck to all the entrants and whoever is chosen will have an amazing time. 

Boomross!


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 6, 2014)

Done thanks GM


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I have entered too.
Would love to play just to see if I can handle the pressure.
If my tee shot at Hillside on the first is anything to go by,i cant.

Click to expand...

You are not the only one, I had the camera on me on the 18th tee at the original GM Hillside meet and I am sure that my tee shot hit the Birkdale clubhouse.


----------



## golfsaint (Aug 6, 2014)

Entered :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2014)

Another great opportunity will pass by 

Sounds like a fantastic day


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2014)

Tempted but there is no way I am going up in a helicopter.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Tempted but there is no way I am going up in a helicopter. 

Click to expand...

Am pretty sure there is a stopper train from Byfleet and New Haw to Brookwood, you might need to do a change at Woking. I can check the bus timetables if you would like? Its only a short walk to the course from Brookwood station..


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Am pretty sure there is a stopper train from Byfleet and New Haw to Brookwood, you might need to do a change at Woking. I can check the bus timetables if you would like? Its only a short walk to the course from Brookwood station.. 

Click to expand...

 Cheeky sod.:angry:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Cheeky sod.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

LOL it was meant as a don't let the helicopter trip stop you!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Tempted but there is no way I am going up in a helicopter. 

Click to expand...

you can get a taxi with me when I miss the transfer due to pre-event refueling issues


----------



## Rooter (Aug 7, 2014)

MikeH said:



			you can get a taxi with me when I miss the transfer due to pre-event refueling issues
		
Click to expand...

Pre-event re-fueling issues? ie too much ale the night before, miss alarm clock, skip breakfast, stress and get reception of the hotel to book a taxi? i like it!


----------



## matts1984 (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks amazing, name in the hat


----------



## hines57 (Aug 7, 2014)

Name's in the hat. What a fantastic opportunity and last year looks fantatic


----------



## London mike 61 (Aug 7, 2014)

Entered! Thanks GM, sounds like a great event.


----------



## bozza (Aug 7, 2014)

Thrown my name in. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LIG (Aug 8, 2014)

Another great opportunity from GM!! :thup: 
Obviously I haven't thrown my hat in!!!  but I have put my name down. :lol:

The best part of it is the fitting...no, its playing at West Hill...no, no its the stay at Brooklands...no, no, no its the helicopter ride to the course...no, no, no, no its meeting MikeH for "dinner, drinks and carousing"... yes, yes yes!! :whoo:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 10, 2014)

I would love to enter this comp if it wasn't for two key reasons. The first being that despite posting that I had 8 weeks off work over the summer I am due to return to work the week before the prize day (god dammit Mike do you not read each and every one of my posts ) and the second and probably more relevant reason being that I absolutely refuse to do helicopters. If the prize was a chauffeur driven limo to the course with a police escort then I might've considered it but much like BA from the A-Team "I ain't getting in no helicopter fool".


----------



## MikeH (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi all
just a reminder that entries close for this at midnight on Sunday August 31st
got to be in it to win it and if you win you don't HAVE to do the helicopter transfer!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2014)

Entered. This sounds absolutely amazing, would love to get involved!


----------



## golfsaint (Aug 26, 2014)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
just a reminder that entries close for this at midnight on Sunday August 31st
got to be in it to win it and if you win you don't HAVE to do the helicopter transfer!
		
Click to expand...

Helicopter ride that's half the fun of it  count me in Mike


----------



## Scrindle (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 26, 2014)

This looks interesting


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2014)

Name in the hat - hopefully it's mini me's hat.


----------



## DaveyG (Aug 26, 2014)

errrrmmmm...


Mines in there somewhere


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 26, 2014)

Good luck to all that have entered. I haven't as I'm playing at Gleneagles next week in the Lombard and I think HID would kill me if I won a trip with Benross too!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone know when the winner is announced?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Anyone know when the winner is announced?
		
Click to expand...

All I could see was that it would be shortly after the closing date. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 1, 2014)

GB72 said:



			All I could see was that it would be shortly after the closing date. Keeping my fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

I have not entered via the forum as i entered direct with boomross. Whomever wins is going to have a ball! Their kit really is truly very very good. I tried the irons out at my clubs fitting day when i bought my driver, the irons were longer and straighter than mine and I am really happy with my driver. Plus the winners will get to meet Scott from Benross who is the absolute double for Austin powers and is an all round top bloke.

Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 1, 2014)

entries only closed at midnight - Benross collating all the data today and we are looking to pick the winner tomorrow


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice one, thanks


----------



## ADB (Sep 1, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I have not entered via the forum as i entered direct with boomross. Whomever wins is going to have a ball! Their kit really is truly very very good. I tried the irons out at my clubs fitting day when i bought my driver, the irons were longer and straighter than mine and I am really happy with my driver. *Plus the winners will get to meet Scott from Benross who is the absolute double for Austin powers and is an all round top bloke*.

Fingers crossed for you all!
		
Click to expand...

Groovy Baby, Yeah!!!







Top guy!


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 1, 2014)

or will it be  lol


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			Groovy Baby, Yeah!!!

View attachment 12116


View attachment 12115


Top guy!
		
Click to expand...

which one do you think is Austin Powers doppleganger?


----------



## ADB (Sep 1, 2014)

CMAC said:



			which one do you think is Austin Powers doppleganger?

Click to expand...

Think you need to borrow his specs, its certainly not the hunky fellow in the blue sweater


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			Think you need to borrow his specs, its certainly not the hunky fellow in the blue sweater

Click to expand...

hang on its not specs I need, it's a brain! I was thinking of Dr Evil :rofl: I do see the resemblance now 


The Hunky fellow in the sweater is GMAC right?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 1, 2014)

I hit the rip irons the other night, very nice


----------



## shewy (Sep 3, 2014)

So who won or am I missing something?


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 3, 2014)

I would guess that either Benross are either going through entries or they have emailed the winner &#128533;


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2014)

Antic


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2014)

eeee


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2014)

pation


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2014)

my shortlist is with the Boomross boys but they have the final call

hopefully announce tomorrow


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Another day of little work and a flat phone battery as I keep refreshing the forum page and emails every 2 minutes &#128521;


----------



## russo (Sep 4, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Another day of little work and a flat phone battery as I keep refreshing the forum page and emails every 2 minutes &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2014)

Any news yet then chaps, anyone been told they're the lucky one?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2014)

Waiting with baited breath after hitting their stuff last week... It was good.... Really good


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Waiting with baited breath after hitting their stuff last week... It was good.... Really good
		
Click to expand...


Uh oh more new shiney urges.......... :mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Uh oh more new shiney urges.......... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I only hit them because of the comp that was running, I was pleasantly surprised.... 

Btw your statement was slanderous and as such you'll  be hearing from my legal team.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Waiting with baited breath after hitting their stuff last week... It was good.... Really good
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, was thinking the driver may be tried again tomorrow.

Cracking gear Benross


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2014)

I only hit the rip speed irons, not on a trackman but back to back against the TM in the night floodlit range it was hard to see any difference,


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I only hit the rip speed irons, not on a trackman but back to back against the TM in the night floodlit range it was hard to see any difference,
		
Click to expand...

As I'm on a slander charge May as make it worthwhile,  is that because the lights were off? &#9724;&#65039; &#9724;&#65039;&#9724;&#65039;


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 4, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			As I'm on a slander charge May as make it worthwhile,  is that because the lights were off? &#9724;&#65039; &#9724;&#65039;&#9724;&#65039;


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Nope it's because I should really wear goggles as anything longer than 100 yards on a flood lit range becomes guesswork. .... And I reckon the 6i was at least 110/115...... Yeah I flushed it:rofl:


----------



## Curls (Sep 4, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Any news yet then chaps, anyone been told they're the lucky one?
		
Click to expand...

Draw is tomorrow, another day of turmoil. Every time there's one of these, and I mean every time, I've been convinced I'm going to win. Ha ha! Watched the video again yesterday, I don't know but this time, I've got a funny feeling....


----------



## el marko (Sep 4, 2014)

Curls said:



			Draw is tomorrow, another day of turmoil. Every time there's one of these, and I mean every time, I've been convinced I'm going to win. Ha ha! Watched the video again yesterday, I don't know but this time, I've got a funny feeling....



Click to expand...

Happens every time.

Congrats to whoever wins this opportunity.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed here, heard lots of great stuff about the Benross Kit, be nice to win this fantastic mahoosive prize


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 5, 2014)

Anybody win this awesome prize ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 5, 2014)

Curls said:



			Draw is tomorrow, another day of turmoil. Every time there's one of these, and I mean every time, I've been convinced I'm going to win. Ha ha! Watched the video again yesterday, I don't know but this time, I've got a funny feeling....



Click to expand...


You sure it was today mike and jez were out of office today.


----------



## rickg (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I can envisage a set of Benross clubs sitting at the back of your garage with all the other sets


----------



## hines57 (Sep 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Congratulations - how lucky are you!!! Enjoy the experience.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Congrats enjoy!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats buddy,nice to see its gone to someone who gives something back.
To a forum stalwart,not one that only posts when a prize comes up,not one
that's starts an argument or personal battle every time.
Enjoy your day.
Just one question how you going to fit it in around your day job?
Doh golf is your day job


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Really deserved, have a great day


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats Rick. Enjoy, it's a fantastic prize!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2014)

Well done Rick.:thup: 

Does Mike know you are not drinking  and how grumpy it makes you ?


----------



## London mike 61 (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Enjoy your day


----------



## Captainron (Sep 8, 2014)

rickg said:



			I just got an email from Benross.......looks like I'm in!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Rooter has hacked your account mate......

Congrats


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats mate well deserved


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 8, 2014)

congrats Rick


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 8, 2014)

congrats and have a brilliant day :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 8, 2014)

Rick

Congrats well deserved.  Please PM with forthcoming kit for sale. :thup:


----------



## Curls (Sep 8, 2014)

Good stuff, sounds like we'll get a write up so! Enjoy chap, be the best


----------



## brysoni23 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice one bud


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2014)

Great stuff Rick!

(Just make sure that they remember to engrave your club logo on the new clubs )


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2014)

Last minute invite to accompany me......(free food, drink & hotel and possibly the helicopter ride subject to space).

I can take a non playing guest........my missus can't get time off work (and the restraining order is still in place for Sophie...) 

So if anyone fancies this and can get Friday ( and tomorrow ) off work, then let me know......need to know ASAP as I need to give a name.

Itinery;

Thursday 2nd Oct (tomorrow): Meet @ West Hill GC around noon........practice game for me and meet the other competitors, lesson, tips etc etc. you can wander around the course as well or if you prefer you could go straight to Brooklands Hotel and use the spa facilities (any treatments are extra at your cost- but at a discounted rate)

Thursday evening : meal at Brooklands Hotel..food, drinks etc - smart casual dress code.

Friday: breakfast and then helicopter to West Hill ( if there's space, then you can come on this ---- if not, there'll be transport laid on (I think)

Friday : be our tour pro final - walk around the course telling me I should have hit a 6 iron instead of a 4 iron etc, etc........

Friday after the game...presentation & meal - smart casual ( golf gear acceptable) 

Downside is its a twin room, so have to sleep in the same room as me.....

Need to know ASAP., ie  in the next couple of hours.....if I get more than one wanting to join me, then I get to choose who it i seeing as we have to spend 2 days ( and a night ) together......

No cost to you.....if you want to make a gesture, then a donation to the HFH charity wouldn't be refused but it's not compulsory.

If no- one wants to go, then I'll just be Billy no mates......


----------



## Captainron (Oct 1, 2014)

You going to bring the butter?


----------



## Swinger (Oct 1, 2014)

The dinner, evening drinks and breakfast at the Brooklands are spot on! The rooms are very spacious too and really nice but I didn't see much of mine last year.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			The dinner, evening drinks and breakfast at the Brooklands are spot on! The rooms are very spacious too and really nice but I didn't see much of mine last year.
		
Click to expand...

 and whose did you see ?


----------



## Swinger (Oct 1, 2014)

richart said:



			and whose did you see ?

Click to expand...

What goes on tour Rich! 

Mike liked his so much he decided to sleep in so they must be pretty good!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2014)

Swinger said:



			The dinner, evening drinks and breakfast at the Brooklands are spot on! The rooms are very spacious too and really nice but I didn't see much of mine last year.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you spent all night smoking in the car park!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

rickg said:



			Last minute invite to accompany me......(free food, drink & hotel and possibly the helicopter ride subject to space).

I can take a non playing guest........my missus can't get time off work (and the restraining order is still in place for Sophie...) 

So if anyone fancies this and can get Friday ( and tomorrow ) off work, then let me know......need to know ASAP as I need to give a name.

Itinery;

Thursday 2nd Oct (tomorrow): Meet @ West Hill GC around noon........practice game for me and meet the other competitors, lesson, tips etc etc. you can wander around the course as well or if you prefer you could go straight to Brooklands Hotel and use the spa facilities (any treatments are extra at your cost- but at a discounted rate)

Thursday evening : meal at Brooklands Hotel..food, drinks etc - smart casual dress code.

Friday: breakfast and then helicopter to West Hill ( if there's space, then you can come on this ---- if not, there'll be transport laid on (I think)

Friday : be our tour pro final - walk around the course telling me I should have hit a 6 iron instead of a 4 iron etc, etc........

Friday after the game...presentation & meal - smart casual ( golf gear acceptable) 

Downside is its a twin room, so have to sleep in the same room as me.....

Need to know ASAP., ie  in the next couple of hours.....if I get more than one wanting to join me, then I get to choose who it i seeing as we have to spend 2 days ( and a night ) together......

No cost to you.....if you want to make a gesture, then a donation to the HFH charity wouldn't be refused but it's not compulsory.

If no- one wants to go, then I'll just be Billy no mates......

Click to expand...

Maybe invite Sophie


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe invite Sophie 

Click to expand...

 Restraining order problems I believe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Restraining order problems I believe.
		
Click to expand...


The same one the pretty lady in your halfway hut will soon need to take out


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The same one the pretty lady in your halfway hut will soon need to take out 

Click to expand...

 can't think who you are talking about.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe abduct Sophie 

Click to expand...



Fixed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fixed 

Click to expand...


Never heard it called abduct before


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Never heard it called abduct before 

Click to expand...

There's probably another posh word for it down in the home counties


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There's probably another posh word for it down in the home counties 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

You are my new favourite


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

You are my new favourite 

Click to expand...

You've always been my favourite Phil xx


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You've always been my favourite Phil xx
		
Click to expand...


Miss you already xx


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 1, 2014)

Get a room


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2014)

Helicopter delayed due to fog. Just as well seeing as I didn't get to bed until around 2 am. Mike H and Paul O H bad influences. 
Benross great hosts.


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2014)

Sneak preview if Team Rip!
Posy or what?



just getting ready for my video shoot.


----------



## ADB (Oct 3, 2014)

Enjoy the day Rick - the Benross kit is very underrated, really enjoying my Benross RIP driver, 3 wood and hybrid. 

Say hi to Austin for me!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2014)

rickg said:



			Sneak preview if Team Rip!
Posy or what?
View attachment 12443


just getting ready for my video shoot. 
View attachment 12444

Click to expand...


Rip or R.I.P , just wondering


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 3, 2014)

rickg said:



			Sneak preview if Team Rip!
Posy or what?
View attachment 12443


just getting ready for my video shoot. 
View attachment 12444

Click to expand...

were you all asked to look smug for the photo?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 3, 2014)

He'll be doing a Sky Sports-style walk-on next..


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 3, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			He'll be doing a Sky Sports-style walk-on next..
		
Click to expand...

Thats normal for Rick tho


----------



## JustOne (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi mate.... what happened? was expecting some kind of report.... did you win? did the chopper get off the ground?.... any babes around?  Hope it went well for you.... :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2014)

Did hear the old boy had to do some work, but surely that can't be true.


----------



## rickg (Oct 6, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Hi mate.... what happened? was expecting some kind of report.... did you win? did the chopper get off the ground?.... any babes around?  Hope it went well for you.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, just haven't had chance to post anything and been in Prague the last 2 days.
Had an absolute blast over the 2 days at West Hill. It started lunchtime Thursday where we congregated in the bar to meet the Benross team and the other competitors, 13 who had won via buying a Benross club, last years winner, and myself via the GM comp.

The Benross team were a great laugh and made us feel at home, John the owner and Scott (Austin Powers) are real diamond geezers. The Benross team are a close knit community and really enjoy themselves at work, and as I was to find out later, at play!! 
Nothing was too much trouble for them, including my additional request for a hybrid to bridge the gap between the 20 degree I'd been fitted for and the 3 wood. So there waiting for me was a 17 degree hybrid.

I'd also requested a swapout of the 56 wedge for a 58. Rob, (the guy I'd been dealing with by email prior to the event) advised me that they didn't currently have any 58 degree heads, but then they showed what sort of company they are by giving me the 58 degree model from next years range, not even launched yet!! Talk about service!:thup:

We had a practice round arranged for approx 2:30, but before that was some short game tuition, starting with putting drills with the local pro and then a real treat as we had a bunker masterclass from English golfing legend Neil Coles MBE. One of Neil's claims to fame is that he is only the second golfer after Sam Snead to win a pro tournament in 6 different decades. 
We played the practice rounds in our teams ( it was an individual as well as team event). I was drawn with Neil, a 13 handicapper and Henrik, a 22 handicapper from Norway.
The practice round went well and I ended up with 36 points which included a blob. The new Benross irons were performing well considering I had only played 3 rounds with them and was still getting used to the yardages. I think I was comfortably the highest scorer and had quickly become the bookies favourite to win the event the next day 

After a post round drink, it was then off to the fabulous Brooklands hotel for dinner and a few more drinks........I say a few, but a certain Mr Mike Harris and Paul O Hagan had other plans, and so it was that I eventually crawled into my pit at approx 3 am! (there seems to be a trend emerging at the Benross tournament as I recall a similar fate befell Swinger last year).

The chopper was due to take us to West Hill at 7:30, so after only 3 hours sleep I dragged myself down to brekkie with the mother of all hangovers only to find a blanket of thick fog had delayed the helicopter. We were told it would probably be an hours delay, but even when the fog had lifted over Brooklands it hadn't cleared at Dunstable where the helicopter was coming from. So the decision was made to head off to West Hill and the plan was for us to have the helicopter ride after the golf.

We'd all been kitted out in Benross gear, the colours matching the 5 different teams.. We were in Black for Team RIP, or R.I.P as it should have been re-named   Very nice clothing it was as well with Glenmuir shirts and jumpers and a waterproof jacket and trousers.
We arrived at West Hill to find the course looking as good as I've ever seen it and the sun was starting to burn the last of the fog away.

The competition was due to start at 12:30, but before then it was off to make up before we had our photoshoot......individual as well as teams, then a group shoot. These took ages as the photographer and his assistants were very particular about the look they wanted, arranging and then rearranging us all, move that arm out, chin up, heel out, arms folded, etc etc.

Photos all finished, it was time for a quick lunch then meet the caddies. They were all wearing bibs with our names on them.....my caddy was called Ginge. 
Time for more photos and interviews (I had more than the others as Mike and Paul had their own GM photographer on site) and then it was off to the first tee where Neil Coles hit the opening drive to kick it all off........a superbly hit shot straight down the middle and pretty impressive for an 80 year old. 

The ladies team were up first and then it was Team RIP. I was first up and somehow managed to launch a 3 wood 245 yards straight down the centre to my enormous relief. Unfortunately it was the best shot I hit in the first 4 holes as a combination of nerves and alcohol took their toll. The putts that had been dropping yesterday were now lipping out and I was struggling to find the greens with my approach shots. So 4 holes gone and only a point a hole to show for it.....it was 3/4 handicap so I only had 5 shots to play with.
A birdie at the 5th however settled me down and I started to compile a score. I needed to as well, as Henrik, who yesterday had really struggled could do no wrong....he ended up with 18 on the front nine, which off 3/4 was pretty impressive. Myself and Neil limped to 14 each. 
It was at this point that Henrik decided to show us why he was a 22 handicapper and proceeded to amass a mere 6 points over the closing 9 holes....myself and Neil were neck and neck and had overhauled Henrik's lead by the 13th. Neil was 3 ahead of me though as he parred a couple to bag himself back to back 3 pointers around the same time my putter went cold again.

We knew the other teams weren't doing much as there was a halfway leaderboard and also one at the 15th. Only one other player had similar points to myself and Neil and it was one of the girls......she'd only scored 11 on the front nine, but had gone on a par run to put her right up there. 
I drew level with Neil after a 3 point par at the 16th to his bogie and I knew a par / par finish would probably give me a good chance of the win. 
West Hill however had other ideas and as I stood on the 17th tee, a par 5 that I'd birdied the day before, a moment of indecision over my tee shot cost me. My caddie had handed me my driver and started to walk on ahead to keep an eye on the balls. I'd hit a 3 wood the previous day and fancied the same shot again, so I had to race up to the caddie and get it.....by the time I got back to the tee, a gust of wind had appeared and I changed my mind and decided to hit driver after all.........big mistake...a pull found the heather and not a good lie....trees were blocking my route forward so I could only hack it out.....unfortunately I found the heather again....the next shot caught a low hanging branch and yesterday's birdie for 3 points turned into a disastrous blob.......the only silver lining was that Neil had also blobbed, so we were still all square stood on 18.
A par here yesterday at the tough finishing par 4 was a great finish to my round but it couldn't have been more different today as I blocked the tee shot right......heather again!! I managed to get a club on it but only found the bunker around 40 yards short of the green....right up against the face!!  A better than expected shot out still gave me an up and down chance but I missed the 5 foot putt for back to back blobs!!!! Neil had managed just the 1 point but it was enough to pip me....in the end, we were both beaten by the lady who had managed an amazing run to shoot level gross over the last 8 holes........  I lost to her by 3 points......a par par finish would indeed have been enough for the win........
It was not all doom and gloom though as we managed to win the team prize and I came away with yet another claret jug, my 3rd this year.
More interviews and photos were followed by a curry washed down with a pint before the helicopter landed next to the 18th green, much to the surprise of some West Hill members who were trying to play their approach shots. 
A 5 minute trip around the Surrey countryside gave us great views on neighbouring Woking and Worplesdon before coming back into land at West Hill.

Even though I was disappointed at missing out on the individual trophy, I was thrilled with the team prize and, apart from my lacklustre performance in the final, I reflected on what had been a great run of golf for me starting at Blackmoor on the Sunday, then 35 points at HFH at North Hants where I was also 2nd in the lowest gross comp (and won the putting comp). I'd scored another 35 points at Tidworth to claim second place and the 36 points in the practice round. Like I said before, its early days with the Benross clubs, but they are showing promising signs and I'm still playing some great golf. 
The Tin Hut and Tedworth House visits had put my golf into perspective for me and I somehow feel more relaxed over my shots and less anxious about the outcome. I'm trying to continue this feeling as I hope to make some inroads into the handicap before the season closes.

All that remains is for me to say a huge thanks to Golf Monthly and Benross who couldn't have looked after me better...(apart from Mike and Paul trying to sabotage my chances on Thursday night!).

If next years lucky winner enjoys it half as much as I did, then they will have a whale of a time.

Apologies for the Homeresque blog......I can assure everyone I have no intention of starting one!

Pictures to follow......


----------



## el marko (Oct 7, 2014)

rickg said:



			Wall of text
		
Click to expand...

Sounds absolutely awesome. So jealous.


----------



## rickg (Oct 7, 2014)

1st piccie from the Thursday evening probably helps explains why I didn't win.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

rickg said:



			MAHOOOSIVE POST!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing! Great write up, sounds fantastic. I'm so glad for you that it went well, you've certainly had an amazing year :thup:

Love the 'selfie pic' above, looks like a right laugh!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

Brilliant Rick, so glad you enjoyed it. I don't quite get the "be a pro" bit in your case - you play so much we all thought you were pro!

Great write up!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2014)

Well done Rick a very good write up of your day and of course your overall week.
It was a pleasure to play with you for 2 rounds as usual.
Sounds like you had a great time with Benross and im sure you represented yourself,GM and
the forum with pride and passion.
Congrats on your week even if its starting to look like your becoming the nearly man.
Enjoy your rest because im sure all the effort you have put in will start to catch up with you,
you deserve it.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds a cracking day, I still maintain that wee black dot in the photo of you teeing off was your ball..


----------



## long_iron (Oct 7, 2014)

wow, sounds amazing


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds like an amazing day out, thanks for the great write up


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 7, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi mate, just haven't had chance to post anything and been in Prague the last 2 days.
Had an absolute blast over the 2 days at West Hill. It started lunchtime Thursday where we congregated in the bar to meet the Benross team and the other competitors, 13 who had won via buying a Benross club, last years winner, and myself via the GM comp.

The Benross team were a great laugh and made us feel at home, John the owner and Scott (Austin Powers) are real diamond geezers. The Benross team are a close knit community and really enjoy themselves at work, and as I was to find out later, at play!! 
Nothing was too much trouble for them, including my additional request for a hybrid to bridge the gap between the 20 degree I'd been fitted for and the 3 wood. So there waiting for me was a 17 degree hybrid.

I'd also requested a swapout of the 56 wedge for a 58. Rob, (the guy I'd been dealing with by email prior to the event) advised me that they didn't currently have any 58 degree heads, but then they showed what sort of company they are by giving me the 58 degree model from next years range, not even launched yet!! Talk about service!:thup:

We had a practice round arranged for approx 2:30, but before that was some short game tuition, starting with putting drills with the local pro and then a real treat as we had a bunker masterclass from English golfing legend Neil Coles MBE. One of Neil's claims to fame is that he is only the second golfer after Sam Snead to win a pro tournament in 6 different decades. 
We played the practice rounds in our teams ( it was an individual as well as team event). I was drawn with Neil, a 13 handicapper and Henrik, a 22 handicapper from Norway.
The practice round went well and I ended up with 36 points which included a blob. The new Benross irons were performing well considering I had only played 3 rounds with them and was still getting used to the yardages. I think I was comfortably the highest scorer and had quickly become the bookies favourite to win the event the next day 

After a post round drink, it was then off to the fabulous Brooklands hotel for dinner and a few more drinks........I say a few, but a certain Mr Mike Harris and Paul O Hagan had other plans, and so it was that I eventually crawled into my pit at approx 3 am! (there seems to be a trend emerging at the Benross tournament as I recall a similar fate befell Swinger last year).

The chopper was due to take us to West Hill at 7:30, so after only 3 hours sleep I dragged myself down to brekkie with the mother of all hangovers only to find a blanket of thick fog had delayed the helicopter. We were told it would probably be an hours delay, but even when the fog had lifted over Brooklands it hadn't cleared at Dunstable where the helicopter was coming from. So the decision was made to head off to West Hill and the plan was for us to have the helicopter ride after the golf.

We'd all been kitted out in Benross gear, the colours matching the 5 different teams.. We were in Black for Team RIP, or R.I.P as it should have been re-named   Very nice clothing it was as well with Glenmuir shirts and jumpers and a waterproof jacket and trousers.
We arrived at West Hill to find the course looking as good as I've ever seen it and the sun was starting to burn the last of the fog away.

The competition was due to start at 12:30, but before then it was off to make up before we had our photoshoot......individual as well as teams, then a group shoot. These took ages as the photographer and his assistants were very particular about the look they wanted, arranging and then rearranging us all, move that arm out, chin up, heel out, arms folded, etc etc.

Photos all finished, it was time for a quick lunch then meet the caddies. They were all wearing bibs with our names on them.....my caddy was called Ginge. 
Time for more photos and interviews (I had more than the others as Mike and Paul had their own GM photographer on site) and then it was off to the first tee where Neil Coles hit the opening drive to kick it all off........a superbly hit shot straight down the middle and pretty impressive for an 80 year old. 

The ladies team were up first and then it was Team RIP. I was first up and somehow managed to launch a 3 wood 245 yards straight down the centre to my enormous relief. Unfortunately it was the best shot I hit in the first 4 holes as a combination of nerves and alcohol took their toll. The putts that had been dropping yesterday were now lipping out and I was struggling to find the greens with my approach shots. So 4 holes gone and only a point a hole to show for it.....it was 3/4 handicap so I only had 5 shots to play with.
A birdie at the 5th however settled me down and I started to compile a score. I needed to as well, as Henrik, who yesterday had really struggled could do no wrong....he ended up with 18 on the front nine, which off 3/4 was pretty impressive. Myself and Neil limped to 14 each. 
It was at this point that Henrik decided to show us why he was a 22 handicapper and proceeded to amass a mere 6 points over the closing 9 holes....myself and Neil were neck and neck and had overhauled Henrik's lead by the 13th. Neil was 3 ahead of me though as he parred a couple to bag himself back to back 3 pointers around the same time my putter went cold again.

We knew the other teams weren't doing much as there was a halfway leaderboard and also one at the 15th. Only one other player had similar points to myself and Neil and it was one of the girls......she'd only scored 11 on the front nine, but had gone on a par run to put her right up there. 
I drew level with Neil after a 3 point par at the 16th to his bogie and I knew a par / par finish would probably give me a good chance of the win. 
West Hill however had other ideas and as I stood on the 17th tee, a par 5 that I'd birdied the day before, a moment of indecision over my tee shot cost me. My caddie had handed me my driver and started to walk on ahead to keep an eye on the balls. I'd hit a 3 wood the previous day and fancied the same shot again, so I had to race up to the caddie and get it.....by the time I got back to the tee, a gust of wind had appeared and I changed my mind and decided to hit driver after all.........big mistake...a pull found the heather and not a good lie....trees were blocking my route forward so I could only hack it out.....unfortunately I found the heather again....the next shot caught a low hanging branch and yesterday's birdie for 3 points turned into a disastrous blob.......the only silver lining was that Neil had also blobbed, so we were still all square stood on 18.
A par here yesterday at the tough finishing par 4 was a great finish to my round but it couldn't have been more different today as I blocked the tee shot right......heather again!! I managed to get a club on it but only found the bunker around 40 yards short of the green....right up against the face!!  A better than expected shot out still gave me an up and down chance but I missed the 5 foot putt for back to back blobs!!!! Neil had managed just the 1 point but it was enough to pip me....in the end, we were both beaten by the lady who had managed an amazing run to shoot level gross over the last 8 holes........  I lost to her by 3 points......a par par finish would indeed have been enough for the win........
It was not all doom and gloom though as we managed to win the team prize and I came away with yet another claret jug, my 3rd this year.
More interviews and photos were followed by a curry washed down with a pint before the helicopter landed next to the 18th green, much to the surprise of some West Hill members who were trying to play their approach shots. 
A 5 minute trip around the Surrey countryside gave us great views on neighbouring Woking and Worplesdon before coming back into land at West Hill.

Even though I was disappointed at missing out on the individual trophy, I was thrilled with the team prize and, apart from my lacklustre performance in the final, I reflected on what had been a great run of golf for me starting at Blackmoor on the Sunday, then 35 points at HFH at North Hants where I was also 2nd in the lowest gross comp (and won the putting comp). I'd scored another 35 points at Tidworth to claim second place and the 36 points in the practice round. Like I said before, its early days with the Benross clubs, but they are showing promising signs and I'm still playing some great golf. 
The Tin Hut and Tedworth House visits had put my golf into perspective for me and I somehow feel more relaxed over my shots and less anxious about the outcome. I'm trying to continue this feeling as I hope to make some inroads into the handicap before the season closes.

All that remains is for me to say a huge thanks to Golf Monthly and Benross who couldn't have looked after me better...(apart from Mike and Paul trying to sabotage my chances on Thursday night!).

If next years lucky winner enjoys it half as much as I did, then they will have a whale of a time.

Apologies for the Homeresque blog......I can assure everyone I have no intention of starting one!

Pictures to follow......
		
Click to expand...

nice write up, sorry I missed it yesterday but I was flying back from a day trip to New York to finalise the apartment we just bought
I'll read it later on the plane going to a concert in Paris tonight.


----------



## Benross^2 (Oct 7, 2014)

Was a great event, a pleasure to have you!


----------



## rickg (Oct 7, 2014)

Benross^2 said:



			Was a great event, a pleasure to have you!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Ross, welcome to the Forum...glad you decided to sign up!! 
Thanks for everything last week, especially for building me an epic putter!! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 7, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hey Ross, welcome to the Forum...glad you decided to sign up!! 
Thanks for everything last week, especially for building me an epic putter!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it about time you got your sig updated with all the Benross clobber


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 7, 2014)

A great write up Rick and well played. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2014)

Hopefully this link to a video of the day will work.......

https://www.hightail.com/e?phi_acti...94djIwQTQySU1Eak9yZWt5UmdteDRsUjJuWENHRzVZbz0


----------

